# Power DVD 9 spielt keine Blue Rays ab



## chrisha86 (15. Februar 2011)

Hy alle miteinander,

ich habe seit 2 wochen das Blue Ray Combolaufwerk LG CH10LS.
Als Abspielprogramm lag Power DVD 9 bei.
Ich wollte jetzt am WE mit nem Kumpel ein Paar BR von ihm schauen.
Als ich die BR eingelegte habe startete Power DVD ganz normal von selbst nachdem 91% geladen waren brach Power DVD den Vorgang ab und gab folgende Meldung aus:

"Die könnte negative Auswirkung auf CyberLink PowerDVD haben. Prüfen sie mit einer Antiviren-Software, ob eine Infizierung vorliegt, oder versuchen sie, CyberLink PowerDVD neu zu installieren"

Diese Meldung bekomme ich bei jeder BR die ich einlege!
Ich habe die Windows Firewall und den Viren Scanner deaktiviert, dafür habe ich Avira installiert.
Eine Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht.
Ich habe eine Aktuallisierung von CyberLink runtergeladen aber das hat auch nix gebracht.

Ich habe XP als Betriebssystem.

Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll, ich bitte um Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## benny71 (16. Februar 2011)

Has du schon update ausgefürt von cyberlink,manchmal hilft das


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Februar 2011)

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Du PowerDVD 9.0 auch für Blu-ray hast. Es gibt nämlich auch die normale Version, die Blu-ray nicht unterstützt. Diese lag bei meinem LG in Version 8.0 dabei und man konnte damit gar nichts anfangen, wenn man Blu-ray sehen wollte. Hatte mir aber schon die PowerDVD 9.0 als Ultra Version gekauft.

Hast Du die aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber (sehr wichtig)? Welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn überhaupt? Welchen Monitor und hast Du ihn über DVI angeschlossen (wegen Kopierschutz)? 
Ich hatte mal ein Zusatzprogramm installiert, welches die Ausgabe von mehreren Monitoren regelt. Das brachte die Wiedergabe auch immer zum abbrechen. War bei meinem Samsung 24" dabei.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn du wissen willst, ob die Hardware Blu-Ray-Ready ist, lad dir doch mal diese Programm hier runter.

CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## chrisha86 (16. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten,

also ich habe Power DVD 9 mit BR unterstützung
Das BR Advisory Programm habe ich auch drüber laufen lassen.

Meine Grafikkarte wird als unbekannt geführt. Hab ne HD 5670 von Sapphire.
Die Treiber werden mokkiert, obwohl die neuesten installiert sind.
Als Monitor habe ich nen HannsG HZ281. Kabel is DVI auf HDMI.

Hoffe das hilft weiter.

Gruß


----------



## eion (16. Februar 2011)

ich habe seit heute das gleiche problem. bis gestern habe ich noch br schauen können. ich habe powerdvd schon mehrmals deinstalliert und neu installiert. glaube aber das es nicht komplett entfernt wird, da ich beim einlegen gefragt werde ob ich den film fortsetzen will. der advisor sagt ich habe version 9.9.0.2919.52. die war bei lg laufwerk dabei. welche hast du denn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch diese Version, und bisher keine Probleme. Gerade mal mit älteren und neuen BR´s getestet, mein Hardware ist hier ja ersichtlich und Bildausgabe auf einen LG W 2252TQ


----------



## chrisha86 (16. Februar 2011)

@eion

Ja ich habe die selbe Version wie du!

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

@ TE & eion

Nur mal aus Interesse... Welche Grafikkarten habt ihr verbaut?
bzw. habt ihr iwas am Treiber geändert?


----------

